# Job application



## drtoms (Oct 13, 2016)

Hi,
I need some advice to make my decision to move to HK.
I have been offered a job in the govt sector as a dental surgeon.
I would like to know if anyone can give me the average pay scale for a dental surgeon.
The offer is negotiable.
They are giving me family accommodation and school allowance for kids.
But I need a run down on monthly expenses and stuff.
Please help.
Thanks


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

drtoms said:


> Hi,
> I need some advice to make my decision to move to HK.
> I have been offered a job in the govt sector as a dental surgeon.
> I would like to know if anyone can give me the average pay scale for a dental surgeon.
> ...


Who is your new employer in Hong Kong? Is it the Department of Health (with civil service status) or with the Hospital Authority (non civil service status)?

Please see link below for the Hong Kong civil service master pay scale for your reference ONLY - 

Civil Service Bureau - Master Pay Scale

Since accommodation cost a lot in Hong Kong, you will need to take this into account while you are discussing your pay deal with your new employer. 

With regards to your kids schooling, you will need to apply for places before coming to Hong Kong as international school places are in short supply. The English Schools Foundation is one of the largest international schools organisation in Hong Kong. It's schools use English as the teaching language. Please see link for details - 

https://www.esf.edu.hk


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

KGV – ESF | Home - KGV - ESF


----------

